# 722 Audio Dropouts



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a 722..couple years old. I run audio through an HK AVR 330 via optical. I'm suffering intermittent but persistant audio dropouts....maybe 2-3 times an hour for just a second. This is an ongoing issue for quite some time. Any ideas? It occurs on both live mode and DVR. Also occurs if I back up live stream a few seconds an play again. also happens when i play back via my external HD. Appreciate any ides.


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

156 looks an no one even has an idea?? :eek2: I'm not on this board a lot anymore...so have I missed something? i did a quick search beofre making the post and didn't find much in the way of answers....has this been hit in another thread or does no one really have an ideas??


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I had a 722 installed about a week ago. Same problem plus I'm getting a lot of pixelation (sp?). I checked all of the connections in the back of the receiver and found that ALL of them were not tight (DISH installer). After tightening them the audio dropouts have stopped but the video is still pixelating.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Steve H said:


> I had a 722 installed about a week ago. Same problem plus I'm getting a lot of pixelation (sp?). I checked all of the connections in the back of the receiver and found that ALL of them were not tight (DISH installer). After tightening them the audio dropouts have stopped but the video is still pixelating.


What are your signal levels?

Perhaps the dish needs to be peaked.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> What are your signal levels?
> 
> Perhaps the dish needs to be peaked.


70+


----------

